# AMAZO vs. Jedah



## Bender (Aug 15, 2009)

JLU

AMAZO




VS.

Darkstalkers 

Jedah



Battleground: Earth

Fight to the death who'd win?

*Rules*
AMAZO has special abilities from the comics at his disposal
AMAZO has all the powers of all the Justice League members


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 15, 2009)

This include phantom stranger?


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> This include phantom stranger?



No way dude

that's just plain overkill


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 15, 2009)

in the justice league cartoon... didn't he effortlessly defeat the entire green lantern corps by bouncing them into another dimension or something?


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> in the justice league cartoon... didn't he effortlessly defeat the entire green lantern corps by bouncing them into another dimension or something?



Yea he did


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 15, 2009)

if the entire green lantern corps couldn't stop him why can Jedah? I mean all amazo has to do is pretty much will him into another dimension couldn't he?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

He bumped Oa into another dimension and that happened because they didn't know who Amazo was or what he was. The GLC members themselves were fine. They went to Earth later to exact revenge on Amazo believing he destroyed Oa. Jedah actually created his own dimension and teleported entire landmasses from both Earth and Makai by sheer will alone. Jedah also soul-raped an entire dimension.


----------



## potential (Aug 16, 2009)

AMAZO with an effortless victory


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2009)

AMAZO wins.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 16, 2009)

Can you guys even name a reason as to how Amazo could win?


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 16, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Can you guys even name a reason as to how Amazo could win?



He's fucking AMAZO


----------



## Raigen (Aug 16, 2009)

Which means absolutely jack shit.

"Hypocrite? Hardly. Enlightened beings such as myself realize there is no such thing as 'Good' and 'Evil.'" - Jedah Dohma-


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 16, 2009)

He fucking absorbs Jedah's powers. And don't even tell me he fucking can't, because he can.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 16, 2009)

No, he can't. Jedah's powers are beyond him. JLU Amazo could copy abilities that could logically be replicated and duplicated. Which is why he could copy their strength and powers, but he can't do things like use the Speed Force itself (like Flash did against Brainiac-Luthor) nor seem t0 reproduce the same quality of anti-magic as Shayera's mace (since he failed to even hurt Chaos Grundy). Nor was he shown copying or duplicating Doc Fate's magic. Despite Amazo's evolving status, he's still doing this from a technological perspective.

Nothing about Jedah's powers can be calculated or derived scientifically. He's completely otherworldly. GL's ring could still be mimic'd and duplicated as hard-light constructs and energy beams (do note that when Amazo first copied GL's ring powers, the color was different, lighter. It wasn't "the same" as Oan energy).


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2009)

Raigen said:


> No, he can't. Jedah's powers are beyond him. JLU Amazo could copy abilities that could logically be replicated and duplicated. Which is why he could copy their strength and powers, but he can't do things like use the Speed Force itself (like Flash did against Brainiac-Luthor) nor seem t0 reproduce the same quality of anti-magic as Shayera's mace (since he failed to even hurt Chaos Grundy).



Are you an idiot? 

Seems so since the only thing you're doing in this thread is riding Jedah's dick and spamming with your poor logic and knowledge of  AMAZO. AMAZO could do anything and could  have easily  stomped Chaos Grundy but lost because he was considered to be too much of an unstoppable force by the shows writers and nigh omnipotent.

I'm not even going to bother quoting the rest of your post since it's just more proving my point of the idiocy of your argument.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 16, 2009)

Raigen said:


> No, he can't. Jedah's powers are beyond him. JLU Amazo could copy abilities that could logically be replicated and duplicated. Which is why he could copy their strength and powers, but he can't do things like use the Speed Force itself (like Flash did against Brainiac-Luthor) nor seem t0 reproduce the same quality of anti-magic as Shayera's mace (since he failed to even hurt Chaos Grundy). Nor was he shown copying or duplicating Doc Fate's magic. Despite Amazo's evolving status, he's still doing this from a technological perspective.
> 
> Nothing about Jedah's powers can be calculated or derived scientifically. He's completely otherworldly. GL's ring could still be mimic'd and duplicated as hard-light constructs and energy beams (do note that when Amazo first copied GL's ring powers, the color was different, lighter. It wasn't "the same" as Oan energy).



Whatever you say. He copied Zatanna's magic ability to cast magic by talking backwards. What's fucking scientific about that?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 16, 2009)

JLU Amazo did not do that. That was Comic Amazo, and Comic Amazo is extremely limited. He could only use listed powers or known JLA members, and when a member was removed, Amazo lost those abilities. Which, regardless, doesn't mean a damn thing. Jedah would slaughter most of the JLA. He could soul-rape damn near all of them at once. He did so to an entire dimension full of demons. Amazo has not done anything on that level.


----------



## chulance (Aug 16, 2009)

Amazo could destroy the universe. He shrunk down to find Lex and tried to find out his destiny and thought about destroying the universe but Lex told him not too.


----------



## Knight (Aug 16, 2009)

Amazo can still uses all the powers


----------



## Raigen (Aug 16, 2009)

chulance said:


> Amazo could destroy the universe. He shrunk down to find Lex and tried to find out his destiny and thought about destroying the universe but Lex told him not too.



Saying you can do something and actually doing it are two completely different things. All Amazo really did was make the micro-verse of that area look like it was spinning. Even while that was happening, *nothing* was happening in the room itself where the GLC and Dr. Fate were standing in. You're exaggerating Amazo's powers. The highest-level thing he ever did was teleport a planet to another dimension after colliding with it. He has the abilities of the Big 7, without the Speed Force and pure Nth-metal abilities, as well as energies he learned to use while out in space. None of it really helps him at all.

Pyron was basically the same, only more impressive. Pyron is a being of pure psychic energy and can melt planets and devour their energy to nourish himself. Despite Pyron's various abilities pertaining to his nature, he was still only considered an A-class demon in rank. Jedah stomps all over him a thousand times over. Jedah is a Super S-Rank demon. Plus Jedah himself can absorbed enormous quantities of energy.


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2009)

Didnt AMAZO completely rapestomp a full JLU roster? I doubt Jedah can win.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, it's fucking comics AMAZO with all of JL's powers, plus his fucking absorption. Jedah gets rape stomped even though he's one of my favorite characters. You need to know limits. He fucking absorbed Zatanna's magic power, and that doesn't even fucking make sense.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 16, 2009)

JLU figures are incredibly weak next to their Comic counterparts, and their comic selves wouldn't fare much better against Jedah who, as I said, could just soul-rape the whole lot of them. Frankly I don't see what stops Jedah from doing just that and removing them from the JLA roster and thus dumping down Amazo's powers. Also, having a multitude of different abilities doesn't mean they're useful. In fact, most of those powers won't hurt him at all. Jedah has no real weaknesses and he can regenerate instantly, plus his immortality and since his body is actually a liquid form there is no way to really damage him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2009)

Pyron could solo the JLU cast, let alone Jedah. Beating them is not impressive enough to take on Jedah.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 16, 2009)

OAV Pyron would kill the JLU members.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pvELOKEGcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2009)

Jedah stomps.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2009)

Raigen you are not reading what was on the first post

He has his abilities from the comics and the show  

Thus equal rape on AMAZO's part


----------



## Raigen (Aug 16, 2009)

Again, his comic abilities won't help. You haven't proven that they can even hurt Jedah. Comic Amazo is actually the more pathetic version of him.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Again, his comic abilities won't help. You haven't proven that they can even hurt Jedah. Comic Amazo is actually the more pathetic version of him.



And you haven't proven to us why Jedah would win 

AMAZO could easily copy Jedah's own powers just by looking at him and destroy him with it too.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 16, 2009)

Again, you can't prove he could do any such thing. He couldn't copy the speed-force. He couldn't copy Fate's magic when they met. There's a lot of things shown that he wasn't shown duplicating in any way. Amazo has 2 appearances. 2nd time around he wasn't copying jack from anyone and had to take time just locating Luthor via his thoughts. Jedah mass TP'd numerous people across dimensions and transported them, along with entire landmasses, to a dimension he himself created.

You also continue to ignore the fact Jedah can absorb energies. Anything Amazo puts out, Jedah will use to increase his own might. Jedah's base level of power is already multiple tiers higher than that of JLU Amazo's and the Comic Amazo's abilities don't help much. So he has better speed and much greater strength. Neither of which is really relevant or helpful against Jedah.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 17, 2009)

> Rules
> AMAZO has special abilities from the comics at his disposal
> AMAZO has all the powers of all the Justice League members


Well then...

Ied, Hadej or something.

/thread


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Again, you can't prove he could do any such thing. He couldn't copy the speed-force. He couldn't copy Fate's magic when they met. There's a lot of things shown that he wasn't shown duplicating in any way. Amazo has 2 appearances. 2nd time around he wasn't copying jack from anyone and had to take time just locating Luthor via his thoughts. Jedah mass TP'd numerous people across dimensions and transported them, along with entire landmasses, to a dimension he himself created.
> 
> You also continue to ignore the fact Jedah can absorb energies. Anything Amazo puts out, Jedah will use to increase his own might. Jedah's base level of power is already multiple tiers higher than that of JLU Amazo's and the Comic Amazo's abilities don't help much. So he has better speed and much greater strength. Neither of which is really relevant or helpful against Jedah.



AMAZO's ability is to absorb and mimic powers. He absorbs Jedah's powers. He stalemates Jedah. He absorbs Morrigan's and Pyrons' power. He stomps Jedah. 

Simple enough so even you could understand.

So stop saying Jedah's powers are un-copyable. Comic AMAZO has potential to be massively stronger than JLU AMAZO. And by massively, I mean he could be nearly omnipotent, a la Lucifer or Michael level of power. If you truly believe Jedah could beat a being that could be as strong as those two, then you need a new brain that isn't hot wired to ignore facts that we put out.

Also, IMO, defeating OA like it was nothing beats w/e Jedah did with a bunch of normal people.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

theoretically... could amazo absorb the living tribunal's powers and kill TOAA? or even absorb TOAA's powers and just.... own everything?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 17, 2009)

^I'm not sure Amazo can do that. It's in the no-limits-fallacy area really.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, Omnipotents would shit over him.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 17, 2009)

As with Chaos Grundy, Magic, the Speed Force, etc, there are things that Amazo simply can't copy/mimic or understand.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 17, 2009)

> the Speed Force


He copied the Flash's superspeed back when he was still nanotech. And the Flash gets his power from the Speedforce.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 17, 2009)

Flash wasn't even close to lightspeed back then and no he didn't have the SpeedForce then either. He was just another type of Metahuman. Comic Flash used speedforce and even Comic Amazo couldn't use it. Only those chosen by it can use it. It's the same in the JLU series and JLU Flash only ever used the Speed Force once to hit lightspeed and it nearly killed him.


----------



## Orion (Aug 18, 2009)

Amazo has utilized flash's speed on more then one occasion in the comics,not that it matters since the comic version has had large scale time powers so speed is irrelevant.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 18, 2009)

> he didn't have the SpeedForce then either.


He gets his powers from the Speedforce.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 18, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> He gets his powers from the Speedforce.



Lol retarded statement. He didn't have Speed Force. 

Your showing your stupid... :ho


----------



## Power16 (Aug 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Again, his comic abilities won't help. You haven't proven that they can even hurt Jedah. Comic Amazo is actually the more pathetic version of him.



With this statement your basically telling us you don't know anything about Comic Amazo....


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 18, 2009)

VJPholwanna said:


> Lol retarded statement. He didn't have Speed Force.
> 
> Your showing your stupid... :ho


Then explain how the Flash can run extremely fast without bursting into oblivion.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 18, 2009)

He's a metahuman. Don't need any other explanation than that. They've had people born with TK, super strength, invulnerability, malleability, pyrokinesis, cryokinesis, etc etc. Your claim that super speed is only attributed to Speed Force. If that were the case then everyone speedster would have it, including Superman, J'onn, Diana, etc.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> He's a metahuman. Don't need any other explanation than that. They've had people born with TK, super strength, invulnerability, malleability, pyrokinesis, cryokinesis, etc etc. Your claim that super speed is only attributed to Speed Force. If that were the case then everyone speedster would have it, including Superman, J'onn, Diana, etc.



Dumbest comment about who's a speedster ever. Every *Flash* is connected to the Speed Force. Everyone else is born with their skills. And those people you listed can't even go half as fucking fast as Flash.

Your retarded is showing again... :ho


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 18, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Then explain how the Flash can run extremely fast without bursting into oblivion.



My bad. Meant to reply to Raigen's comment.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 19, 2009)

You don't seem to get there's a world of difference between JLU Flash and Comic Flash. Speed Force didn't exist in DCAU until Flash actually tapped and used it in that one episode. Wally may have 'always' had it in comics, but he never had it in the animated series until that one point. Also, Superman raced Flash before and they were moving roughly the same speed. Comic wise, people have shown as fast as the Flash, and some even faster. Zoom beats them all hands down.

JLU Flash was at best high-hypersonic. He didn't hit lightspeed until he tapped the Speed Force. Your claim that he always has it is false. The SF can only be used by people whom it allows to use it, and Flash couldn't use it until that point against Brainiac-Luthor.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 20, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Bullshit...



Retarded post is retarded. 

The Speed Force is what gives the Flashes their speed. Saying otherwise means that you're making shit up and can't face reality. So stop bullshitting and come back from your fantasy world.

Also, Lol that Flash didn't have Speed Force. Most ridiculous bullshit ever, every version has Speed Force.

Edit: This also means that Superman wasn't an alien until his parents told him he was.


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2009)

Is there a function that  blocks Raigen from this thread

I really wish there was since he' making a  single bit of fucking sense. Any Flash can use the speed force  since that's what gives them the power to go that fast you twit.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Is there a function that  blocks Raigen from this thread
> 
> I really wish there was since he' making a  single bit of fucking sense. Any Flash can use the speed force  since that's what gives them the power to go that fast you twit.



The Ignore list :ho


----------

